# Needing information on Fertility clinics treating over 45



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone it has been 4 years of off and on and BFN BFP to fail in micarriages but I keep believing in having a baby.  I don't have much options as some of you know my husband is Muslim from the UAE and donor eggs is not a option for us.  Being Christian however I believe faith in God will always reward so I       all the time for my miracle.  My FSH as of yesterday's results is now 7 and everything else was normal.  I still am having regular periods and tested BFP last cycle but again my period started, I am use to this.  But I believe that there is someone clinic out there in this world who can treat me in an IVF setting with my own eggs ;I am asking you ladies or men who read this to help me with this seach.  I been to Russia, Cape Town, and India.  So thoses areas of not to be recommended.

I don't care if I have to go into a war zone, fight off snakes in the jungle if there is a person there who can help me.  So If you know of any clinic in this world that can help a woman of 48 obtain a pregnancy who whom has help someone in the past my age successfully please share the information.

Good luck to all you ladies trying...always RED


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Red!

I can't help you personally, but I can give you the link to the TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE Perhaps the lovely ladies there can give you some advice.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

have you considered Spain as I cycled at IVI Barcelona but they had women over mid 40's there. I don't know about the stats etc
L x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello RC, have you considered Serum in Athens? I haven't been there personally but Peny has done many great things for many women.
There was also a women treated at the Lister in London and she had her baby at 47. Unfortunately I don't remember her FF name. But you could check on the Lister thread.  
Best wishes,
xA


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Argc will treat older women but don't have donor eggs, London womens clinic treated the lady last year who was 52


----------

